# Where do I get my money back?



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been checking today and there is nowhere, on the internet, in brochures or tourist literature does it show Spain having gales and pouring with rain!

There is a credit crunch on and we have used our hard earned cash to come here and sit in the van with the wind blowing and rain lashing down. It's been like this for days. I could have gone to Snowdonia, 60 miles from my door, for this weather!

I WANT MY MONEY BACK! AND I WANT IT NOW, PLEASE!

:x :x


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Annsman said:


> I've been checking today and there is nowhere, on the internet, in brochures or tourist literature does it show Spain having gales and pouring with rain!
> 
> There is a credit crunch on and we have used our hard earned cash to come here and sit in the van with the wind blowing and rain lashing down. It's been like this for days. I could have gone to Snowdonia, 60 miles from my door, for this weather!
> 
> ...


You have a mobile home ......go mobile Move East

Wall to wall sunshine in Austria


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I do feel for you Annsman,

Still if its any consolation weather not much better in UK.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Look on the bright side . . . Umm, on second thoughts there isn't one - but if its any consolation :- its snowing here :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we had much of the same in Portugal..........returned after a month just before Xmas and wished we had waited until after Xmas, it looks as if it wouldn't have made much difference if we had.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi we arrived back home from spain & portugal on monday a month earlier than planned but what with the £ to euro and weather rather sit at home in warm works out cheaper and more comfortable than sitting in van all day


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I must say I share wuperts viewpoint. Move somewhere else, you got wheels and diesel. Check the weather report and go where it looks better.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Annsman,

Suggest you google javea webcam. Weather there much better than you are experiencing. Might be worth you moving there, depending on how far away you are and direction, etc.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Two years ago we went to Tunisia (projected temperature 24 - 26C) and went for a 2 day trip including visiting the Sahara for a camel ride.

Got on camels (interesting animals aren't they?), set off for half-day trip, after one hour it started to rain!

How many people do you know who go to the Sahara and find it raining? Even the locals were surprised, the camels looked really unhappy and clearly had "the hump".

Still the trip was interesting (even if it was b....y cold at night [-8C])

Agree with advice, check weather elsewhere and go find some sun, just don't come back to UK - it is cold, wet or snowy here.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Penguin two years ago this month I think it was, I went with my daughter and 2 grandchildren (1 and 2and a half at the time) we only went for a week as she needed a break - and it rained for 3 days, they said it was unusual - but we did enjoy it. With the kids so small we couldn't do the longer trips but we did do a camel ride and both the little ones loved it, it was only a half day one.

When we went to Spain and Portugal in 2003/4 it rained and rained for days too - and they all said it was unusual, it didn't really happen....

But perhaps Annsman has prepaid as we had and can't afford to move on - it did teach us not to do that (it was the first time and we were told we should book as the sites were all full at that time...we now know it isn't true)....

I hope the weather perks up there for you, the snow left us today and we seem to be going to miss the lot due this evening....

Carol


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as a Tunisia regular (before the MH) we have been several times in the last few years..........first time was in Dec about 10 years ago, pleasant weather on the beach NY Eve etc (if limited hours) and sunny sunny sunny.

The last time we went was approx Feb 4 years ago, rain every day freezing cold, spent most of the week in the hotel room reading a book...............and everyone said it was unusual then.............I guess the cold weather etc we all seem to get is due to global warming.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Keep the faith Annsman.....2 more iffy days to go then its SUN all the way and midweek temps up to 20 degrees.....not sure where you are......thats the forecast for around Malaga I'm near there and just getting my van ready for the off on Sunday.....first to Jerez for F1 practice then not sure but hope to enjoy some sun and R&R !


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good Grump Annsman! 

Totally justified in my opinion, why should you move? Write in and complain to the authorities. 

ps to the mods. Can we have a seperate forum for quality Grumping like this?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We are on this site for another week-ish while we wait for some mail from the UK, (we needed an address!). Then heading off to Gib. for a Morrisons' "big shop" before pointing the van North East to France and Italy, until June. Surely there will be sun then!

It was just my rant about the weather and the fact it has been raining virtually none stop for a week.

The sun is out this morning though so all's well with the world. I won't need ALL my money back, just a small refund!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Annsman said:


> We are on this site for another week-ish while we wait for some mail from the UK, (we needed an address!). Then heading off to Gib. for a Morrisons' "big shop" before pointing the van North East to France and Italy, until June. Surely there will be sun then!
> 
> It was just my rant about the weather and the fact it has been raining virtually none stop for a week.
> 
> The sun is out this morning though so all's well with the world. I won't need ALL my money back, just a small refund!


And you also have lighter nights than here in the UK. Now that is another of my repeated gripes WHY don't we put the clocks forward again in Feb, two months after the shortest day (like we alter them in Oct two months before the shortest day) why do we have to wait until late March :twisted:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Wish you were all here in Australia with us 47 degrees last week in Victoria, cooled down a bit now but forecast 43 again tommorrow.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Lovely sunny morning here in the algarve been a walk along the beach t shirt and shorts..Just remembered this is why we came here .Must say though January has been a bit dull and wet.but the forcast is good now....just leaving Altura for Monta Rota no porblem wild camping anywhere just now.I think the locals are needing the trade from the motorhomes sign up at monta Rota saying motorhomes can stay....

Alanval


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Money Back*

This is exactly why we have never booked into sites or rallies for long fixed terms.

We visit friends at C.C. and C&C.C. Rallies who have sat for days in foul weather and feel they cannot move because they have paid up - front.
I accept for a much lower fee. Just like shares which go up and down the weather can be good or bad if you invest you takes a chance.

Steve


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the cost of food in Morrisons Gibralter is like compared to the UK


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Morrisons Gibraltar*

 Ciao Patsy,
expensive!
saluti,
eddied


----------

